# More Progress



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

They ran out of the "Hill" targets that I've posted previously, but I shot these mini-sillouettes at 7 yards and did fairly well. I'm a south-paw and I was shooting my new Smith M&P 9. Precise accuracy is a bit hard to judge, since I was basically just aiming at center of mass each time. But I was very excited because on my first target of the day I shot my very first 2 inch group of 10 shots! This is the first picture below. Next is another fairly decent one 3 targets later. (I included the tape measure so you could see how small these targets were.)



















After this, everything went to hell. I need to start lifting weights regularly. My hands and arms get fatigued about 2/3 through every shooting session. The good news is I think I figured out why my shots last time kept hitting to the right. When holding my sight picture and focusing on the front site, I realized that the front post tended to drift and "touch" the right back post. So this outing, I concetrated on trying to keep the front post smack in the middle of the rear notch. It seems to have helped, but then again, my trigger control is still far from perfect, so who knows?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

OK! What can I say dead eye except you are doing a very good job there. If you can maintain that kind of shooting in a fire fight, you'll be a winner. Good luck.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*fine and dandy*

RightTurnClyde: fine and dandy shooting there sir.:smt023
Keep posting your progress::smt033


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Thumbs up. Well done.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You are doing great Rt, I don't think you will need to tweak that sight afterall.

:smt023 :smt023


----------

